# Raw Training Treats?



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi everyone 

I'm in the process of switching my pooch to a raw diet because of his allergies. He's basically allergic to everything 

We do a lot of training and agility. Any tips on what I could use for training treats? We go through *A LOT* of treats.

Thank you!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi SBaily and WELCOME!
You can choose whichever meat your pooch is not sensitive to and follow the recipe below!
Good Luck and have FUN with agility!
Moms

*Eeezy Peezy HOMEMADE TREATS*

*Items needed:*
*Non Stick Fry Pan*
*Large Round Steak or Pork Chops or Liver or Lamb*
*Scissors*
1. Trim off all fat on the edges and in-between and if it has bone, remove that too. If using Calves Liver, thaw, and blot well with paper towel to remove excess blood.
2. Take a pair of scissors (outstanding tool for cutting meat) and cut the meat into manageable pieces.
3. Choose a fry pan (non stick works the easiest) that will hold the amount of meat you bought, and give the pan a small drop of oil or a quick spray of Pam.
4. Heat the pan until really hot and drop in the meat pieces in to sizzle. Keep your heat high but don’t leave the pan unattended.
5. Sprinkle on a little garlic powder or garlic salt if desired.
6. Let it sizzle for about a minute or two then flip over. Braise the other side (pour off the juice if there is too much) and remove from pan when the middle is pink (especially the Liver or it will crumble). Place on to paper towel, blot and let cool.
7. Take your scissors and cut all of the meat in strips about ¼” wide. Now take those strips and cut small pieces about the size of a ½ of a dime, (or whatever size you prefer).
8. Place small amounts into sealable snack baggies, then place those baggies into a sealable freezer baggie and place in freezer. When you need them, take out one or two baggies, place them in the frig and they will un-thaw. Of course the dogs love them frozen too, if you forget! They will unthaw quickly on the cupboard or in your pocket for training.
The process takes a little time but saves a lot of $$ and the dogs go crazy for them!


----------



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi Momto2GSDs

Thank you so much that's a great idea! Off to the shops I go


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

SBailey said:


> Hi Momto2GSDs
> 
> Thank you so much that's a great idea! Off to the shops I go


My pleasure!
Happy cooking!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just use his meals. If it's ground, make little balls with it. If it's whole, cut it up.


----------



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi Jax08

That's a great idea. No extra cost and keeps me from feeding him too much. Nothing like working for your meals ay! 

Thanks again


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And they work harder when they are hungry. 

It also helps YOU to not beat something to death when training. Here's the bowl, limited amount of food. GO!


----------



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

That's true! I've learnt short and sweet sessions work best  Can't wait to try it tomorrow. So annoying that you have to wait for the food to defrost :headbang:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I take several days out at one time. Used to work well with one dog. Now it's taking up to much space in the fridge. I think I need a new system.


----------



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

Ohhhh I didn't realise you could take them out for longer than 12 hours? So I could take a few days worth out to defrost at the same time and they'll be fine? :shocked:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely! I try to have 3 days out at one time. If the meat if fresh when you freeze it then it's fine. I do thaw out organs separately as needed but bone and meat can be thawed beforehand.


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

For his extra special treats I partially freeze a piece of inexpensive boneless beef and then slice it paper thin and lay on baking sheet on layers of parchment and freeze. After the paper thin pieces are frozen, it is very easy to break into little bits. I keep them frozen and use a few at a time. He gets very excited to 'perform' when he sees that freezer drawer open.


----------



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

*Jax08* - Thanks! That's just made my life a lot easier  He's about to have his first raw meal in the morning - so excited!

*Elsieb* - Now that sounds like something he'd love. I'm going to try it this weekend - Thanks!


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Have you tried sardines? I use those every once in a while.


----------



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

*CharlieB.Barkin - *I've _never_ thought about fish, but I've seen people discussing it a lot on this forum. So that's on my list of treats to try too  Thank you!


----------

